# Acetyl L-Carnitine for energy & others that are helping me.



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been finding some supplements very effective for me lately and wanted to share my findings incase they can be helpful to others.

First of all, I do take a low dose of Lexapro but still have been have my major fatigue problems along with a general brain fog and ADD symptoms. Along with some mood swings as well. I tried upping my dose of Lexapro which was hell, libido problems, more fatigue, feeling unwell, etc... so I backed down to my 5 mg.

Anyway, after doing lots of research I've found some things that have literally changed my life in a matter of weeks. 5-HTP is usually _not recommended_ to take with an antidepressant because they *think* it has the potential to cause serotonin syndrome although studies have shown this to not be the case (especially at low doses). But I wouldn't recommend it if you are on a high dose of an antidepressant because I don't know what the side effects could be and wouldn't want anyone to get sick or anything. Please do some research yourself about that if you are on a high dose.

At a low dose along with an antidepressant at a low dose, it can help it work better/augment it since it is a precursor to serotonin. I only take 25 mg a night and it has helped me wonders to augment my antidepressant. It really works great. But if you are not on an antidepressant at all and want to try something with minimal to no side effects, the recommended dose is 50 mg to 100 mg a day of 5-HTP I think, you have to look it up.

Also, and this one is a BIGGIE. For my fatigue/brain fog I started taking Acetyl L-Carnitine in the morning. Now, the dose varies for each individual depending on how you react to various doses. For me, with my fatigue/brain fog being pretty bad, I've been taking 1000 mg in the morning. It converts fat in your body into cellular energy. It increases BOTH physical and mental energy. And let me tell you, its been a lifesaver for me. I've had a sense of well-being and energy I've been lacking almost my whole life. Its been working wonders. I'm so happy I discovered it.

I also take magnesium every day. About 150 mg a day. Spread out. 3 tabs of 50 mg a day. Along with this, to help with mood swings and depression and such, I've been taking my fish oil 3 times a day, the same time I take the magnesium so its not hard to forget to take it.

A daily multivitamin that gives normal doses of daily values of the vitamins is a good thing also. Its not good to overdo vitamins, too much isn't always good and a lot of multivitamins pack a big punch over the daily recommended value.

Last but not least, GABA. I know, I know, some say it doesn't cross the blood-brain barrier but we don't know this for sure. I've noticed it to be helpful, so its one of those things you have to try yourself. I've found it to help me with sleep. I get a tingling sensation throughout my body about 15 minutes after taking it, then begin to notice the relaxing effects. Its best to take it for 2 weeks up to a month with a week to two week break in between though. When taken at night at a dose of 2-3 mg it increases HGH in the body, which has many health benefits in itself. I've been sleeping so much better and deeper at night. Now, when I awaken at night, I can go right back to bed with no problem whatsoever (which was a big problem for me before). I haven't tried it much during the day, but it may help for daytime anxiety, its worth a try.

When not taking the GABA and I need something to help with sleep, I take melatonin. Usually about 2 mg a night, which also works wonders.

I also do take ginger daily and do yoga as much as I can. Trying to eat healthier is also a very very good thing for your body. For example, raw brocolli is great for nutrients.

I think thats about it. I've been feeling so good lately that I couldn't NOT share this all with you, just in case it can help someone else, depending on what problems are prevalent to you.

Good luck and God bless,

Lori



p.s. This is the website I found some good information on. I linked it right to the Acetyl L-Carnitine, however if you click on the docs name, it will send you to a page of numerous supplements/herbs to help different problems. Be sure to read some of the feedback ppl wrote too. Its interesting.

http://www.raysahelian.com/acetylcarnitine.html

Note: You do not have to buy his products. You can take some of the info you get and go to your local health food store to pick up the supplements.

I've been finding the "WOW" supplements to work great for me. The magnesium I take is by "Solgar" and its a 2:1 ratio of magnesium to calcium. The magnesium in it is listed (as citrate, oxide and glycinate) in that order. Not sure if there is another better brand, Just in case anyone was wondering, I wanted to put it out there what brand I've been taking.

The fish oil I use is "FishSmart Ultra" by Renew Life.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Avoid calcium altogether, this will only depress you more. Try to get a stand alone Magnesium supplement such as magnesium glycinate, taurate or malate. I am curious to try magnesium Malate myself because this can increase your energy. This is something I found online about the relative elemental Mag and bioavailability:

Magnesium Sulfate ---> Elemental Mag = 10%, Bioavailability = ?
Magnesium Chloride ---> Elemental Mag = 12%, Bioavailability = ?
Magnesium Oxide ---> Elemental Mag = 60%, Bioavailability = 4%
Magnesium Carbonate ---> Elemental Mag = 45%, Bioavailability = 30%
Magnesium Hydroxide ---> Elemental Mag = 42%, Bioavailability = ?

Magnesium Citrate ---> Elemental Mag = 16%, Bioavailability = 90%
Magnesium Lactate ---> Elemental Mag = 12%, Bioavailability = 99%
Magnesium Glycinate ---> Elemental Mag = 18%, Bioavailability = 80%
Magnesium Malate ---> Elemental Mag = 6.5%, Bioavailability = ?
Magnesium Taurate ---> Elemental Mag = 9%, Bioavailability = ?

From there, you can see that the oxide form is a waste of money. Most combinations like these have more magnesium oxide than any other kind. Plus, that formula also has calcium carbonate which I read is bad for you all on it's own (too late to look for the article! )

Interesting enough, for about the same price you can get a 90 tablet bottle,

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/item/itemKey/66967

you can get instead

mag lactate http://www.niche-inc.com/Merchant2/merc ... ode=MT-100

This is a slow release formula. If you take 4 a day and that supplies 336 mg released over a 12 hours period. I take this dose every 8 hours, but that's a personal preference.

you can also try liquid magnesium I find this one product cheap and it goes a long way. I bought it for my brother for his insomnia and he sleeps like a baby. Liquid forms, especially ionic forms such as these are more readily absorbed

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/item/itemKey/68787

They also sell this one at the local vitamin shoppe for 6 dollars, if you don't want to order online.

Lastly, there's 'mag malate which is super cheap

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/item/itemKey/57275

BTW, that website has dirt cheap prices on everything...I love it!!
You should feel better results if you switched mag type. Magnesium lactate is my favorite but it's a bit pricy. But as you can see, it has 99% bioavailability. This is the one I have one.

See here


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I bought some GABA although most say it doesn't cross the BBB but I felt something when I take it. I normally take it in the morning on an empty stomach. It seems to do something, but I'm not quite sure.

L-carnitine is the bomb! I've recommended it to friends, in this case for weight loss, and they love it! It's great all around. Gives energy to the body and mind. The acetyl form you take is supposed to be the best one.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and this is just advice. I don't know what your particular condition is. I do not believe in taking anti-depressants. I've taken them all from paxil to lexapro. I believe they cause more harm than good. I've been able to keep my head over water for many years now without taking one single AD. The fact that no one understands their mechanisms fully and that they're riddled with side effects from weight gain to loss of libido, I simply say no thanks. They are a poison and I believe you will never make a full recovery until you stop taking them. Also, if the monoamine theory of depression (mainly serotonin) is correct, antidepressants would work right away. But we know they do not. Also, their effects wouldn't wean after a while. We know they do. Lastly, they wouldn't put us in this state of indifference (you're not happy or sad you just feel neutral). This should be another clue pointing that depression is multifactorial. In my case, I am convinced my depression problems are caused by a Mitral valve prolapse, which I have. This is written in all medical textbooks. So antidepressants fail miserably for me, which magnesium (which reduces the symptoms of MVP) works well.

...But this is just an opinion.

However, if you have to keep taking them, I've read that supplements like magnesium actually help them work better since you're giving your body a vital precursor it needs. This brings me to another point. Your body needs magnesium, zinc, taurine, silica, msms. It needs it for it to function normally. The body doesn't need, doesn't like and doesn't respond well to AD. I believe this is way we receive a stronger and more immediate therapeutic effect from minerals, amino acids and some vitamins than from drugs. You don't need to take magnesium for 6-8 weeks to feel an effect, you feel it right away.

Your goal right now should be to provide the body with all the nutrients it needs to function at max capacity. This said, consider replacing the refine white salt (poison) you use (I hope you don't) with unrefined grey sea salt. Also, check out this liquid ionic trace mineral supplement. It's awsome..

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/item/itemKey/68381

Trace minerals are vital to health. They're only needed in small quantities so people tend to overlook their importance. However, you still need them!

Anyways, I apologize for the rant...I've been taking diatomaceous earth (contains silica, iron, magnesium, other minerals) and it's doing wonders for my cognitive abilities...

There was a post recently about the reductionist attitude of Americans in our "one pill cures all" way of thinking. I could not agree more, although I stated differently before. It's a combination of things that will bring the body to a natural balance that is key.

Wow, this again brings me back to Antidepressants. Most only work to increase serotonin. 5HTP is working so well with you because this is the precursor to it. So you're giving your brain more raw ingredients while the AD is keeping more if it around. But again, AD only target serotonin and maybe a few other neurotransmitters (so only targets one things!) so this will ultimately fail you.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

One more thing, I stopped taking melatonin because I read it can cause depression in those that are prone. So just a word of caution. Instead, hmmm...try magnesium, taurine, glycine..etc. LIke I said above, the liquid mag makes my brother sleep well. He swears by it. Two full eyedroppers equals 400 mg magnesium Plus, it has other macro, micro minerals and electrolytes.

Another thing: GABA is an inhibitory Amino acid but at high doses it causes the opposite effect so be careful. Let me see if I can look up the article...

Here we go. I got this info. from another forum

GABA has a u-curve.

Science. 1995 Aug 18;269(5226):977-81.
Ionic mechanisms of neuronal excitation by inhibitory GABAA receptors.
Staley KJ, Soldo BL, Proctor WR.
Department of Neurology, University of Colorado Health Sciences Center, Denver 80262, USA.

Gamma-aminobutyric acid A (GABAA) receptors are the principal mediators of synaptic inhibition, and yet when intensely activated, dendritic GABAA receptors excite rather than inhibit neurons. The membrane depolarization mediated by GABAA receptors is a result of the differential, activity-dependent collapse of the opposing concentration gradients of chloride and bicarbonate, the anions that permeate the GABAA ionophore. Because this depolarization diminishes the voltage-dependent block of the N-methyl-D-aspartate (NMDA) receptor by magnesium, the activity-dependent depolarization mediated by GABA is sufficient to account for frequency modulation of synaptic NMDA receptor activation. Anionic gradient shifts may represent a mechanism whereby the rate and coherence of synaptic activity determine whether dendritic GABAA receptor activation is excitatory or inhibitory.

PMID: 7638623


Quote Post


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

If I feel HTP is helping me, would you recommend I keep taking it and go off the antidpressant all together, *along with *your other suggestions, of course? Thanks for *all *the info. I appreciate it. :yes


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're taking 5htp and an SSRi combined you're risking developing serotonin syndrome.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

HTP is doing the same function as the AD, except through a different mechanism. If you're willing to go commando, so to speak, go of the AD. I advice you consult a doctor first on the best way to do that. I think they recommend doing it gradually to avoid widthdrawal symptoms. But I'm a trooper and usually stop cold turkey. However, the other supp. you take will help these symptoms greatly. I wish I would have known when I stopped cold turkey.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Another thought that comes to mind...

If I would have supplemented when I was a child with fish oil, magnesium, zinc, msm, trace minerals and maybe a few amino acids, I think I would have prevented the development of my mitral valve prolapse and their subsequent psychiatric (or nutritional, depends who you ask) problems. I will consider this when I have children of my own.

Now that I look back, I realize problems like depression, social anxiety and it's subsequent widthdrawal started as young as 10 years old and even before.

In addition, I would have eaten healthier as a kid. More fish, more cruciferous vegetables, nuts, more WATER! lol

So, I encourage young people that come on this forum to take initiative in their health. Learn about nutrition. Eat right and give your body more of the raw materials I listed above. 

Beggiatoa for president everyone!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wellington said:


> If you're taking 5htp and an SSRi combined you're risking developing serotonin syndrome.


I'm on a very low dose of AD and a very low dose of 5-HTP and read up on it before I started taking it. Its safe in my case. Thank you though for being concerned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Beggiatoa said:


> HTP is doing the same function as the AD, except through a different mechanism. If you're willing to go commando, so to speak, go of the AD. I advice you consult a doctor first on the best way to do that. I think they recommend doing it gradually to avoid widthdrawal symptoms. But I'm a trooper and usually stop cold turkey. However, the other supp. you take will help these symptoms greatly. I wish I would have known when I stopped cold turkey.


Thanks. I'm going to look into going off my AD and just take the 5-HTP. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Beggiatoa said:


> Another thought that comes to mind...
> 
> If I would have supplemented beginning as a child with fish oil, magnesium, zinc, msm, trace minerals and maybe a few amino acids, I think I would have prevented the development of my mitral valve prolapse and their subsequent psychiatric (or nutritional, depends who you ask) problems. I will consider this when I have children of my own.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%.

I, for example, ate a diet rich in carbohydrates and sugar/candy, sugary drinks, etc etc. Which made my moods crazy and anxiety horrible with a capital "H".

Speaking of nuts, I am munching on some almonds right now (yummy). I just realized that only ONE serving has 22% of the recommended daily value of magnesium and 35% of Vitamin E. That is great! Among a couple others like phosphate and iron.

My little girl loves munching on sunflower seeds.

I, myself, have also been trying to eat less meat and more fish. I do eat some chicken. Not sure what the consensus is on that. :stu Also trying to incorporate more veggies, nuts and fish. :yes

I've also been consuming water all day for years now. Also, green tea, which I usually have 4-5 cups a day.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to say, sorry about your mitral valve prolapse. :hug


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks. I had a very poor diet growing up so I attribute it's development partly to that. I'm sure there's a genetic predisposition somewhere there.

If you have children, give them lots and lots of fish oil or seafood, whatever is more convenient. They will grow up to be smarted and have better cognitive abilities.

Also, consider starting them on colostrum so they can build strong, healthy immune systems!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Beggiatoa said:


> .. In my case, I am convinced my depression problems are caused by a Mitral valve prolapse, which I have...


Mitral valve prolapse can be caused by inadequate mg, that you have this condition suggests mg deficiency. If this is really the case, then it is no wonder that you are getting lot of benefits by supplementing with Mg and correcting the deficiency.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

According to a Russian studies and other sources, some people can reverse the structural damage to the valves seen in MVP by taking high doses of magnesium for a prolonged period of time. At least I hope so for my own sake!

http://books.google.com/books?id=BuW6xw ... #PPA245,M1


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I take CoQ-10, L-Carnosine (helps muscles relax and vitality), and acetyl-L-carnitine /w alpha lipoic acid. I take more than that, but those seemed to help my energy alot. I take 500mg magnesium glycinate, omega-3 pills, food-based multivitamin, and EGCG as well.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^Thanks^^ :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Beggiatoa said:


> Thanks. I had a very poor diet growing up so I attribute it's development partly to that. I'm sure there's a genetic predisposition somewhere there.
> 
> If you have children, give them lots and lots of fish oil or seafood, whatever is more convenient. They will grow up to be smarted and have better cognitive abilities.
> 
> Also, consider starting them on colostrum so they can build strong, healthy immune systems!


Yes, I'm going to start buying them fish oil for kids. :yes

Start them on colostrum? Well they had that the first few days in the hospital as I did breastfeed them. My boy I nursed until he was 10 months and my girl until she was 1 1/2. (she's 2 now). I'm a big believer in the many benefits of nursing children. :yes I actually become a little sad and feel an achey part in my heart when someone has a new baby and doesn't even try to do it. Its like I feel bad for the baby because their little immune systems are so new, delicate,not fully developed and not to mention the bonding/comfort it gives them. God put it (the colostrum and breast milk) there for a reason, for these precious new, delicate creations we bring into life (that is just my feeling). I do understand when ppl have problems and just can't do it. But I don't know, I just have strong feelings on it. :stu

Such strong feelings in fact, that when my daughter had bloody diahhrea (sp?) and the doc said she was allergic to milk... in order to continue nursing her I had to cut ALL milk and milk products out of my diet for A LONG TIME. Wow. It surprised me how milk is in almost everything, and I had to cut it ALL. Even the slightest amount.

But at the same time, I don't judge ppl who don't do it, I realize everyone is different. :yes (The world don't move to the beat of just one drum. What might be right for you, may not be right for some.)

I drank so much milk before this that I literally went through a weird withdrawal. I got really shakey for a couple of days. It was strange. Now that I can drink it again, I don't consume NEARLY as much as I used to. Just in my cereal.

But you say start my kids on colostrum? You mean you can buy it? :con Are you talking about the same thing I think you are?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I take Doctors Best MSM 1500mg 2x a day, NOW EGCG 4x a day, NOW L-Carnosine 2x a day, Doctors Best High Absorption 100mg 2x a day, Source Naturals ALC /w alpha lipoic acid 2x a day, NOW Omega-3 Fish Oil 4x a day, Rainbow Light Men's Once A Day (food-based multivitamin), NOW Choline/Inositol 1-2x per day. I also take 2000iu vitamin D per day on top of that since it raises your mood and helps prevent cancer. I still need to have my 25(OH)D levels tested though to see if my dosage is too high. I buy all of this from iherb.com which seems to have the best prices and fastest shiping.
As needed: Symbiotics colostrum, NOW Taurine 1000mg 2-4x per day, Source Naturals Theanine Serene /w Relora.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Yes, they sell bovine colustrum. You can find it online from many retailers.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:thanks


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I would be hesitant to give kids supplements. They are now developing everything in their bodies including immune system. Their bodies should learn how to deal with bacterias etc. 

You better ask the doctors first, how supplements would affect them in the long term.

And one more important thing. You wrote once that your blood type is 0. Blood type zero may have coagulation problems. So be careful when you take supps that coagulates your blood further.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Lights out during a ghost tour.
> I turned around to take a pic, hoping for a ghostie.
> Instead, I just caught these peeps off guard when
> my flash went off all up in their faces.


Are you sure they are not ghosts


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> I would be hesitant to give kids supplements. They are now developing everything in their bodies including immune system. Their bodies should learn how to deal with bacterias etc.
> 
> You better ask the doctors first, how supplements would affect them in the long term.
> 
> And one more important thing. You wrote once that your blood type is 0. Blood type zero may have coagulation problems. So be careful when you take supps that coagulates your blood further.


Yeah, for now I just give them regular vitamins. But I'm sure a little fish oil wouldn't hurt them. :stu I know Dr. Sears highly recommends it for kiddos.

What do I take that coagulates my blood though? I know fish oil does the opposite. I believe ginger does too. :stu

I *think* I'm type O. I really need to re-check that authenticity as I'm not 100% sure. It was a long time ago that I was told my blood type. It was either that or AB negative. lol. Yeah, I'll find out for sure though. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Lights out during a ghost tour.
> ...


 :stu Could be! :lol :lol


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry about my english. What I ment was you should be careful with anticoagulants if you are blood type 0. It is not a couple of fish oils but their combination. Especially with ginkgo. You should check it.

I am confused a little bit. I know that blood 0 types have thinner blooder. So blood thinnig medications can be dangerous in high amounts.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Colostrum's mode of action isn't to replace the immune system. Rather, it complements it by giving it more raw materials like immunoglobulin, MCT, lactoferrin. These things will improve and speed up the activity of the immune system. But it would be smart to check first if it's safe for children to take.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> Sorry about my english. What I ment was you should be careful with anticoagulants if you are blood type 0. It is not a couple of fish oils but their combination. Especially with ginkgo. You should check it.
> 
> I am confused a little bit. I know that blood 0 types have thinner blooder. So blood thinnig medications can be dangerous in high amounts.


Thats okay. My english isn't so good either and I often like to make up my own words.

Ahh okay that makes more sense. Well one good thing is that I do not take gingko at all anymore. I guess the fish oil and ginger would be the only potential thinning agents. Oh wait and the green tea. Do you think that combo is bad?

I cut myself in the shower shaving the other day and didn't bleed to death so I guess thats a good sign that my blood isn't too thin. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Beggiatoa said:


> Colostrum's mode of action isn't to replace the immune system. Rather, it complements it by giving it more raw materials like immunoglobulin, MCT, lactoferrin. These things will improve and speed up the activity of the immune system. But it would be smart to check first if it's safe for children to take.


Okay. You are full of info. :thanks


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Too many pills... Give me something where I can make my own custom supplements.


----------

